# Croc feeding time!!!!!!!



## mckellar007 (Nov 6, 2008)

got a little bored last night, so i made a little video!! for those that dont know, this is crikey, my 2 year old salt water crocodile. he's become quiet a pig recently, and ALOT bolder then what he was when i first got him, he also had a bit of a teeth issue(he had none when i got him) but thats been fixed and now hes fighting fit and ready to eat anything that gets within snapping distance!! 


[video=youtube;1SlEKOzPEho]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1SlEKOzPEho[/video]


----------



## Emzie (Nov 6, 2008)

cool vid

its soo cute!


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Nov 6, 2008)

dam i wish we could keep crocs in qld.


----------



## Noongato (Nov 6, 2008)

If only they stayed that small, and could have them in NSW.

Somebody breed mini crocs. Hahahaha


----------



## mebebrian (Nov 6, 2008)

Damn it! i want a croc!


----------



## leighroyaus (Nov 6, 2008)

where did you get your croc? im trying to find one at the moment


----------



## mckellar007 (Nov 6, 2008)

leighr33 said:


> where did you get your croc? im trying to find one at the moment


 
i got him from crocodylus park up in darwin, just have to pay frieght, they sell salt and freshwater crocs, if i were you, i would go the salty!! they might get bigger, but they are sooo much more interesting!!!


----------



## leighroyaus (Nov 6, 2008)

how bigs yours atm? 
you got a rough price for them from up there?


----------



## mckellar007 (Nov 6, 2008)

mine is 86 cms, and growing faster now, rough price 500


----------



## Emzie (Nov 6, 2008)

Wow never thought they would be so cheap


----------



## mckellar007 (Nov 6, 2008)

Emzie said:


> Wow never thought they would be so cheap


 
haha they arent that cheap they might be initially but to feed they can get pretty expensive, one snake = 1 mouse a week, one croc = 6-12 mice, 4-8 fish, 3-6 yabbies and a couple of chicken necks each week.


----------



## jode_01 (Nov 6, 2008)

what sort of licence do you need ????


----------



## mckellar007 (Nov 6, 2008)

in vic you need an advanced wildlife license, in QLD you need to move interstate ..... or a demonstrators permit


----------



## liberty (Nov 6, 2008)

was there some sorta pygmy croc that is endangered soem where near the kimberlies?
that at the expo about 3 years ago in darling harbour?


----------



## mckellar007 (Nov 6, 2008)

liberty said:


> was there some sorta pygmy croc that is endangered soem where near the kimberlies?
> that at the expo about 3 years ago in darling harbour?


 
are you refering to the dwarf freshies up in arnham land?


----------



## liberty (Nov 6, 2008)

yeah thats the ones
sorry wasnt sure on the locations or weather they were salt or fresh 
just remember something about them lol


----------



## jode_01 (Nov 6, 2008)

:lol: :lol: not possable to move


----------



## mckellar007 (Nov 6, 2008)

jode_01 said:


> :lol: :lol: not possable to move


 
haha why not? i mean, melbourne has much better weather!!


----------



## jode_01 (Nov 6, 2008)

naaah couldn't leave my OH he's just started to get romantic after 11 yrs :lol:


----------



## aoife (Nov 7, 2008)

oh so cute!


----------



## jasonryles810 (Nov 7, 2008)

hey mate what is the setup you have it in? how big is the tank? what land mass do you have in there? what basking/heating do you use etc? 

thanks mate


----------



## mckellar007 (Nov 7, 2008)

jasonryles810 said:


> hey mate what is the setup you have it in? how big is the tank? what land mass do you have in there? what basking/heating do you use etc?
> 
> thanks mate


 

i have him in a 6x2 ft tank, he has a floating log, that he basks on, his tail drops into the water though, for heat he has a 250 watt ceramic, he also has uv etc. he comes out for a wander around the house about 3 times a week for a couple of hours and on hot days i have a outdoor set up that i put him in with a large tub of water and a shady area. 
THIS SETUP IS TOO SMALL.
im in the middle of building him a MUCH larger enclosure which should do him until he is about 2 metres. 24metres square area, including a 6x12x3ft pond, larger basking area (4x250watt ceramic heat emitters over a 2metre square basking platform) plenty of area to wander around, as well as an outdoor play pen for summer. this isnt all exact, im only just starting it today (literally heading out to bunnings within the hour) i will have pics of the whole thing and building it when im done!!


----------



## jasonryles810 (Nov 7, 2008)

sounds goodmate. cant wait for pics


----------

